# "Dragon-Blade" - My new Slingshot + Template



## slingshot-germany (Jan 4, 2016)

The "Dragon-Blade" is made from: Mahogany,American. Walnut, Ahorn, Zebrawood and Aluminium-Core!- Hope u like it 

Here the YT-Link:





































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## slingshot-germany (Jan 4, 2016)

The template will be up soon


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That's beautiful! Thank you for showing!


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

Very good work and very nice shape!


----------



## slingshot-germany (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Man does that look lethal...and not even banded up yet!!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

I love the shape, and the whole slingshot looks good. Nice!


----------



## slingprincess (Feb 1, 2013)

Love it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

beautiful!!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Bad and beautiful!!!


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Awesome shooter


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks beautiful. As someone venturing into DIY and using templates, this one is going on my "must make list".


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Very intriguing sculpture! Something to keep forever and be proud of.


----------



## slingshot-germany (Jan 4, 2016)

brucered said:


> Looks beautiful. As someone venturing into DIY and using templates, this one is going on my "must make list".


good luck 

i will try to put the template up this week


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I cant wait to try something like that. Thank you for making awesomeness.


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG the shape looks so comfortable and your craftsmanship is amazing, can't wait for that template


----------



## slingshot-germany (Jan 4, 2016)

DukaThe said:


> OMG the shape looks so comfortable and your craftsmanship is amazing, can't wait for that template


i´ve made a lot of slingshots - but this is the most comfortable one i´ve ever made .. Thank you


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I love his work :wave:


----------



## slingshot-germany (Jan 4, 2016)

The Template is up


----------

